# Which duet to you like better



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnny Cash and June Carter Cash:





Or Cecilia Bartoli and Thomas Hampson


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I voted for Cecilia Bartoli and Thomas Hampson.

For comic relief, take a look at the video below. It's a very..umm...interesting version of "La ci darem la mano." Sting is singing the part of Don Giovanni!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh I wish Johnny Cash would have done a duet with Cecilia Bartoli. Now that would be fun!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Neither. Give me Lauritz Melchior & Kirsten Flagstad going for the gold.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am sorry Florestan :my vote =neither


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

sometimes there is nothin wrong w/ blue grass if its the good stuff. i like if its simmilar...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

no ts not like classical but it is more of less..the fiddles and all


----------

